# My new girl!!



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

These are pictures of my new mare! This was the day i brought her home. She is half Arabian half Saddlebred. I absolutely love this horse! I have had her a month now and she is getting better and better! She does her first 25 mile Endurance ride in a week.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty girl. Don't see much Saddlebred in her, though.

Is she registered as a NSH as well as Half Arabian?


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

TOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! Had a great head and neck!!!!!!! She should be in a picture!! Congrats!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Pretty girl. Don't see much Saddlebred in her, though.
> 
> Is she registered as a NSH as well as Half Arabian?


Thank you.  She is actually 15/16 Arabian. Her dam is half Arabian half Saddlebred and her sire is purebred Arabian.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Wolfetrap said:


> TOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! Had a great head and neck!!!!!!! She should be in a picture!! Congrats![/QUOTE
> 
> I love her neck too! That was one of the things i liked most about her when i went to go look at her. Thank you!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LeynaProof said:


> Thank you.  She is actually 15/16 Arabian. Her dam is half Arabian half Saddlebred and her sire is purebred Arabian.


Doesn't matter her percentage of Arabian blood. If she's not purebred, she can only be registered Half Arabian.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I never said she was registered pure. I know that, but thank you. You said you did not see much Saddlebred in her and i was explaining why.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

very pretty girl


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you, Critter.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Good luck on your ride.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Cacowgirl said:


> She's gorgeous! Good luck on your ride.


Thank you! I will.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

She is perfectly lovely! I'd ride her in a heart beat!  Tell us how you do on your ride!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> She is perfectly lovely! I'd ride her in a heart beat!  Tell us how you do on your ride!


 Thank you! And i certainly will let y'all know.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a pretty girl! We have a lovely ASB/Arabian mare as well, but she's a tank somehow  not all refined like your girl. I'm not sure I'd believe she was that cross if I didnt see her NSH registery. She's duck hoofed though, unfortunately, so she's really only pasture sound no matter what we do.

Good luck on your ride, I'm sure you guys will do wonderful!


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

She is a fancy lady treat her right and work her hard. Good luck!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful mare!! :smile: Good luck on your ride.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, she's stunning! I love her build, you've got yourself a very nice horse there!!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I take better care of her than i do myself. Haha! And i lucked up finding her so close to home.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Endiku said:


> What a pretty girl! We have a lovely ASB/Arabian mare as well, but she's a tank somehow  not all refined like your girl. I'm not sure I'd believe she was that cross if I didnt see her NSH registery. She's duck hoofed though, unfortunately, so she's really only pasture sound no matter what we do.
> 
> Good luck on your ride, I'm sure you guys will do wonderful!


I love this cross! That is to bad about your mare. :-( My mare has more Arabian in her than Saddlebred, so that is why she looks more Arab. But thank you !


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats alright, she's a dear anyways ^_^ we're attempting to get her walk-ride sound consistantly so that we can use her in our therapy program right now. She just loves kids and is getting too fat for her own good out there on the pasture doing no work! Here is a picture of her. Its no good since the kids are in the way helping 'assess' her for work, but you can see just how overweight she is right now xD definitely stockier though, just as a whole. She's also standing very...odd. heh











How old is your mare, out of curiosity? I just can't get over her color even if it will likely fade with time xD


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha! Yea your girl is a tad overweight. :lol: From what i can see she is a good looking horse though. My girl will be 5 in March. And yes eventually she will be white like her daddy. :/ Oh well. Haha. How tall is your girl? She looks like a good size.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No kidding! She's a blimp. I swear she gets fat off of air as well. She's our only horse on nothing more than pasture right now, and she's the biggest of all of them xD She's 15.2hh I believe. I really do hope that we can get her walk-ride sound, she's such a sweetheart and I think she'd love it. She used to be sound to ride but suddenly took a turn for the worse, so we're trying to figure out just why that happened and how to get her 'back.'

Aww, white will look beautiful on your mare as well! She's very elegant looking for sure, and she'll be a stunner on the endurance ride!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love your girl, and am a great fan of the cross, I have one as well










she is 50/50, and such a MARE, but I love her anyway


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! 

But with her dam being half and half, and her site being pure, that would make her 3/4, not 15/16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

she is so beautiful


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful girl. She's so elegant! I hope your ride goes well!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to have a ASB/Arab X mare as well,it's an awesome cross for endurance,I hear of more and more people using them..


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Good luck on your ride! And feel freeee to post a million other pictures of her... I think that she is stunning!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

countryryder said:


> I used to have a ASB/Arab X mare as well,it's an awesome cross for endurance,I hear of more and more people using them..


Yes, this cross is getting more popular every year. When i first started riding Endurance 6 years ago, i only knew of one lady that rode a ASB/Arab cross, but now i know quite a bit of people that compete on them. 


And thanks to everyone for all the nice comments! I will post my ride pictures afterwards.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Love your girl, and am a great fan of the cross, I have one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she is lovely! I love bays, they are my favorite color.  And my girl has attitude for sure, but i love it! She keeps me on my toes so i am never bored. :wink:


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Endiku said:


> No kidding! She's a blimp. I swear she gets fat off of air as well. She's our only horse on nothing more than pasture right now, and she's the biggest of all of them xD She's 15.2hh I believe. I really do hope that we can get her walk-ride sound, she's such a sweetheart and I think she'd love it. She used to be sound to ride but suddenly took a turn for the worse, so we're trying to figure out just why that happened and how to get her 'back.'
> 
> Aww, white will look beautiful on your mare as well! She's very elegant looking for sure, and she'll be a stunner on the endurance ride!


Haha! She is just well insulated! And that is a good size. I have always had horses around the 15 HH size that are slighter built than this mare, so i am excited to have a bigger horse. Maybe she will make my butt look smaller! :wink: Haha!! Rossi is a little over 15.1 HH and about to be 5, so i think she will hit 15.2 eventually. I hope everything works out for you guys. She probably would very much love to have a job.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's more pics of Rossi!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice horse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You can sure see the arab in this one


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Celeste said:


> Nice horse!


Thanks!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, what a gorgeous neckline!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks amazing!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is definitely me baby.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

The first picture is of my mare Bella. We did the 50 miler on Friday and we got 1st place and won Best Condition!!!

And the second picture is of Rossi on Saturday during the 25 miler ride.


----------

